
Apple CEO Tim Cook Sits Down with David Muir (Extended Interview) [video] - davidbarker
http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/exclusive-apple-ceo-tim-cook-sits-david-muir-37174976
======
DavideNL
Ahh finally, a direct link to the full video that can be downloaded easily
with youtube-dl (just had to rename the file to .mp4)

